# Which Damp meter?



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all

I'm having a few problems with a 57 Fiat based CI. Dealer has already replaced one interior panel - but I've found more damp (soft wallboard) while away this weekend.

It is going in next week to have some more replaced - but I want to do a thorough damp test myself.

Can anyone recommend a good damp meter for me to use...? Seen loads on ebay - but guess some of them won't be up to the job.

Thanks in advance

Si


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 2008 CI Carioca 694 which has a small damp problem. It is going in to Cannock Respryas at end of November for warranty fix. Are you using them ? 
I too would like to buy a good but resonably priced damp meter for DIY use. Any ideas out there ?

Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I got one from maplins on line, fairly cheap. They charge carriage on small orders, best to buy something else with it if you can :roll:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A radio based one, such as the Protimeter, would be your best bet in terms of results. They read deeper and don't leave holes all over the place but will cost you. Then again how much is undetected damp going to cost in the long run.

I had damp in a previous van that the dealer could not find despite his damp meter. Once proven with mine he went straight and bought one.

Ron


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

wenlock said:


> I have a 2008 CI Carioca 694 which has a small damp problem. It is going in to Cannock Respryas at end of November for warranty fix. Are you using them ?
> I too would like to buy a good but resonably priced damp meter for DIY use. Any ideas out there ?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

Bought mine from a dealer in Darlaston - so going back to them - but I want to check it first myself.

Seems these are the dogs -but expensive...

http://www.damp-meter-direct.co.uk/?gclid=CIfqu_XA_aQCFYFH4wodHXz3hQ

Also found somewhere that will rent them out (I only need a day)
http://www.survsys.co.uk/equipment/hires_category.asp?hire_category_id=7

I want to use good kit (the dealer will probably use a Protimeter) - then there is no arguing about the results...

Just trying to decide if it is worth spending £140 on one (will be good for years - and protecting an investment worth £30k+)


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

For clarity note that I mean a radio Protimeter and not a pronged Protimeter.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I own 2 Protimeters for work, but not really for the DIY market because of the price,

We once did a comparison test with a cheap maplin one and they where miles out.

I think if you want to do it properly, maybe hire a protimeter for the day

Paul


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

ob1 said:


> For clarity note that I mean a radio Protimeter and not a pronged Protimeter.


Just wondering - why would a radio one be any better? I don't mind having a few tiny holes here and there to check the damp. Is a radio one more accurate?

Cheers


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I used a cheap Aldi one for ages but then realised that listening to the sound of my finger as I drew it across dry wallboard and comparing it to sound deadened damp wallboard was just as effective - In fact that's why and bought a meter in the first place, to confirm my original suspicions. Try it and see!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Protimeter mini is the one we use and most of the mobile caravan engineers £200.





kev kands services


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Autoquest said:


> I used a cheap Aldi one for ages but then realised that listening to the sound of my finger as I drew it across dry wallboard and comparing it to sound deadened damp wallboard was just as effective - In fact that's why and bought a meter in the first place, to confirm my original suspicions. Try it and see!


Ah, yes.... I know it is damp - and that's why I won't waste my money on a cheap Aldi/Maplin jobby.... :?

If I can't hire the Protimeter one locally, I'll just buy one....

I'm sure I could rent it out locally to cover my costs... 8)

Thanks kandsservices


----------



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Si
Go for the Protimeter Mini & expect to pay £140.
Then do a detailed sketch of van showing the readings found include the date and serial no. of meter.
Give a copy of this to dealer and ask him to confirm the readings with his own meter in your presence.

Trev


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Try a Electrophysics Moisture Tester Model CT33 from decoratingdirect.co.uk 01642 468900 no link with the company but a good piece of kit no probes, been using it for around 5 years, not cheap around £140.00 I think.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

corgi said:


> Si
> Go for the Protimeter Mini & expect to pay £140.
> Then do a detailed sketch of van showing the readings found include the date and serial no. of meter.
> Give a copy of this to dealer and ask him to confirm the readings with his own meter in your presence.
> ...


Thanks Trev - exactly what I have in mind! No argument then...

It isn't the dealer's fault - and I bought it 2nd hand off them - but they need to fix it one way or another...

Am concerned about areas that I can't check for damp, ie - behind the shower cubicle.

Still -it is being dropped off next week - he knows about 1 bit that needs doing - but I suspect it'll be a much bigger job once I have the meter!


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Right - ordered the Protimeter Mini.... should be here tomorrow....

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Mmm - interesting results...

Most of the MH is at around 16% with the exception of the following:

NS overcab between 20 and 40%
OS overcab between 16 and 22%
Area below door - 25%
Area next to the toilet - 20%
Section of roof next to rooflight in shower -25% (rest 16-18%)
Ceiling - at the edges - roughly level with a join in the outer body - 20 to 25%

I've made a note today of the readings -and will check it several times between now and it going in next week to allow for any fluctutations caused by the weather.


----------



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Si
I am sure you read the literature that came with the meter but just in case:
0 - 16% ok
16 - 20% needs to be monitored
above 20% high moisture level if maintained will lead to decay
Damp spreads quickly in wood and once decay sets in there is only one answer !!
So I would want all areas with a reading above 16% acknowledged in writing by the dealer and investigation / repairs to any area with a reading above 20%.

Good Luck
Trev


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Well - got the MH back today. One section in the overcab has had the wall board replaced - and the leak found.

The rest, I'm told after it had been in the workshop for a few days - dropped back into the normal range. I did do the readings a few days after return from 9 nights away -a very damp 9 nights (rain almost constantly).

I'll be monitoring it closely from now on...


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Mmm - the dealer bought it back to me as they were closing for Christmas. My plan had been to collect - with damp meter - and check everything - didn't get that opportunity.

Anyway, just checked it - and am not happy. The wallboard that has been replaced in the overcab is very rough.... and there is still serious damp readings in 3 areas. The section with 55% - the dealer claimed it was due to aluminium behind the wallboard - and condensation. The board is spongy to the touch.

My plan is to now run it across to Geoff Cox - get them to identify the damp issues and quote me on repair - and get the supplying dealer to pay for. Any idea how I would stand with this? I have a gold MB&G warranty - which expires on 15th Jan 2011 (which I intended to extend).

Based on their workmanship (pictured) - and story re the 55% damp, I'm not sure I can trust them. Better half wants to give it back to them and demand a full refund - as it is not fit for puspose. Not sure how easy that is in relaity (not very I'm sure!). If Geoff Cox can fix it I'd be more than happy..... as we love the MH and layout.

I've uploaded some photos here - would really appreciate thoughts & advice - http://picasaweb.google.com/chalkstorm1/MotorhomeDampDec2011#

Thanks


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry to 'bump' this guys - but genuinely interested in any views on how to approach this one....

Cheers


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Damp*

Hi ,

You have my sympathy, I spent a week in the summer rebuilding the luton on my van due to damp. Happy days ! All ok now though..... I think !

In my experience if the wallboard is spongy to the touch it's already been leaking a while and everything behind it will be saturated.

Looked at your pics and the wallboard they replaced seems pants, I would get a second or even third opinion and then decide to reject it based on that.

You may be better off having the dealer take it back than be without it and then fight for the repair money if you get someone else to do the work.

Daniel.

PS only do damp readings when van is dryish inside and well ventilated, any moisture in the air will affect the readings.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Si

I will have a look at it on Thursday for you.

Phil


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Daniel....

Appreciate that Phil too, thanks.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

No Worries,

I hope it all gets sorted.... I was devastated when I found damp in mine, but all turned out ok in the end.

Daniel.


----------

